# Nội Thất Hiện Đại Đẹp - Thi Công Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Tại Tp.Hcm



## Nguyễn Thân Bảo (28/4/22)

*NỘI THẤT HIỆN ĐẠI ĐẸP - THI CÔNG NỘI THẤT PHÒNG NGỦ TẠI TP.HCM*
*>> TOP 99+ MẪU PHÒNG NGỦ ĐẸP HIỆN ĐẠI*
Mỗi người trong chúng ta ai cũng có sở thích và phong cách riêng. Vì vậy, cách trang trí phòng ngủ cũng hoàn toàn khác nhau. Với mỗi phong cách đều có cách lựa chọn, sắp xếp các đồ nội thất sao cho thật hợp lý và chú ý phải thống nhất phong cách chung và đồng bộ cho cả căn phòng. Như vậy các đồ vật đều nổi bật vẻ đẹp riêng của mình và còn giúp tôn lên vẻ đẹp chung của cả căn phòng. Sự phối hợp hài hòa giữa các đồ nội thất sẽ làm cho phòng ngủ toát lên vẻ đẹp hiện đại, sang trọng.
*Mã sản phẩm : *BN-PN215
*Giường ngủ :        *              7.400.000đ  -  Kích thước (mm) : 2000x1400x300 (2 tab)
*Tủ quần áo :       *              12.480.000đ  -  Kích thước (mm) : 2000x600x2600
*Kệ tivi : *                             4.080.000đ  -  Kích thước (mm) : 1200x400x600
*TỔNG BỘ PHÒNG NGỦ : 23.960.000 VNĐ*
_*=> Chất liệu - Kích thước - Màu sắc thay đổi theo yêu cầu của khách hàng*_
*Kích thước (DxRxC) : THI CÔNG NỘI THẤT THEO YÊU CẦU
Chất liệu thi công : *Gỗ Công Nghiệp MFC Phủ Melamine An Cường.
*Tủ quần áo :* Thùng, cánh, tủ, đợt sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MFC Phủ Melamine chống trầy An Cường.
*Màu sắc : *Catalogue mẫu màu MDF, MFC Phủ Melamine An Cường
*Phụ kiện tủ có sẵn : *Cây treo quần áo, ray trượt, lề hơi giảm chấn, tay nắm mặc định, 3 hộc kéo.
*Giá không bao gồm : *Phụ kiện tủ quần áo, bọc nệm toàn giường, nẹp trang trí, kính thủy, ray trượt, tay nắm, hộc kéo, đèn led,....như thiết kế
*Phụ kiện tủ quần áo & tư vấn thi công : LIÊN HỆ 0935.314.353
Hộc kéo tủ quần áo : *350.000đ/cái
_*LƯU Ý :*_ Sản phẩm được thi công theo yêu cầu (không có sẳn), Hình ảnh trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo và lấy ý tưởng thiết kế., sản phẩm thi công gần giống với hình ảnh thiết kế. Kích thước và giá bán trên chỉ là mô phỏng, sẽ thay đổi theo diện tích mỗi căn hộ và ý tưởng của gia chủ. Cam kết 100% Gỗ An Cường
_*Hình ảnh thiết kế :











*_
Nội Thất Hiện Đại Đẹp - Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ - Thi Công Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Tại Tp.Hcm
Đối với không gian sống trong căn phòng ngủ đẹp, việc thiết kế nội thất sao cho càng đơn giản càng làm bạn cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn. Lựa chọn đồ nội thất cũng vậy, luôn phải đơn giản hóa mọi thứ, không nên quá cầu kì trong trang trí, bởi như vậy sẽ làm cho bạn cảm giác khó chịu, bức bối và không thoải mái.
_*>>> Xem thêm bộ sưu tập nội thất phòng ngủ gỗ công nghiệp mới nhất của Nội Thất Bảo Nam*_
*Để được tư vấn miễn phí.
Gọi ngay 0935.314.353*
_*Lợi ích khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam.*_
– Tất cả sản phẩm tủ áo đều nhận đóng theo yêu cầu.
– Khách hàng khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam sẽ được miễn phí vận chuyển và lắp đặt tại nhà trong nội thành Tp.Hồ Chí Minh.
– Tất cả sản phẩm đều có thời gian bảo hành 5 năm kể từ ngày mua và nhận bảo trì trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.
– Nếu mọi người cần hỗ trợ đừng ngần ngại mà hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi Nội Thất Bảo Nam luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ khách hàng tốt nhất có thể.
_*Cam kết khách hàng khi mua sản phẩm tại Bảo Nam.*_
– Bảo Nam là xưởng sản xuất trực tiếp đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm và giá thành hợp lý nhất
– Sản phẩm hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ đến từng chi tiết, mang đến những sản phẩm chất lượng cao. Làm hài lòng những khách hàng khó tính nhất.
– Bảo hành 5 năm tại nhà. Chế độ bảo hành uy tín.
– Phong cách phục vụ chu đáo – tận tâm.
– Đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm.
– Mức giá tốt với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn
_Đến với Bảo Nam chắc chắn bạn sẽ hài lòng.
Hãy liên hệ ngay với Bảo Nam để được tư vấn tốt nhất Hotline: *0935 314 353* hoặc *0903 022 906*_
*Quy trình làm việc của chúng tôi:*
*Bước 1: *Gặp gỡ khách hàng, lắng nghe, trao đổi về ý tưởng thiết kế, lấy yêu cầu thiết kế từ khách hàng và định hình phong cách.
*Bước 2: *Khảo sát thực trạng và quy hoạch không gian công trình cần thi công tủ bếp.
*Bước 3:* Lên bản vẽ thiết kế, báo giá thi công.
*Bước 4: *Thông qua các thỏa thuận, ký kết hợp đồng giữa khách hàng và công ty.
*Bước 5: *Thi công dự án
*Bước 6: *Bảo hành công trình.
Cam kết 100% chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp An Cường Bảo Nam cam kết cung cấp cho khách hàng sản phẩm nội thất theo phong cách và kiểu dáng riêng. Chúng tôi thiết kế riêng cho khách hàng với nhiều sự lựa chọn khác nhau từ nhiều bộ sưu tập.
*Xem thêm sản phẩm : Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Master Hiện Đại - Phòng Ngủ Hiện Đại - Mẫu Nội Thất Phòng Ngủ Đẹp*
_*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ :*_
* Hotline : 0935 314 353 - 0903 022 906
Viber/ Zalo : 0935.314.353 *_(tư vấn và báo giá miễn phí)_
*Email : *_thanbao@noithatbaonam.vn_
*Website : https://noithatbaonam.vn/
Địa chỉ :* 41/30 Tam Bình, Tam Phú, Thủ Đức, Tp.HCM
Nội Thất Hiện Đại Đẹp


----------

